# Show Us Your Sentence!



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2008)

I just found this at another site I belong to.  Give it a try!

Pick the month you were born: 

January-------I kicked
February------I loved
March--------I karate chopped
April----------I licked
May----------I jumped on
June----------I smelled
July-----------I did the Macarena with
August--------I had lunch with
September----I danced with
October-------I sang to
November-----I yelled at
December-----I ran over

Pick the day (number) you were born on:

1-------a birdbath
2-------a monster
3-------a phone
4-------a fork
 5-------a snowman
6-------a gangster
7-------my mobile phone
8-------my dog
9-------my best friend's boyfriend
10-------my neighbor
11-------my science teacher
12-------a banana
13-------a fireman
14-------a stuffed animal
15-------a goat
16-------a pickle
17-------your mom
18-------a spoon
19--------a smurf
20-------a baseball bat
21-------a ninja
22-------Chuck Norris
23-------a noodle
24-------a squirrel
25-------a football player
26-------my sister
27-------my brother
28-------an ipod
29-------a surfer
30-------a llama
31-------A homeless guy

Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:

White---------because I'm cool like that!
Black---------because that's how I roll.
Pink-----------because I'm crazy!
Red-----------because the voices told me to.
Blue-----------because I'm sexy and I do what I want!
Green---------because I think I need some serious help!
Purple---------because I'm AWESOME!
Gray----------because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.
Yellow--------because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars!
Orange--------because my family thinks I'm stupid anyway.
Brown---------because I can.
Other----------because I'm a Ninja!
None----------because I can't control myself! 

Now type out the sentence you made, and share it with us.  I can't wait to see what you get stuck with!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm wearing a dark green shirt tonight, so mine is:

I yelled at a gangster because I think I need some serious help!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Apr 10, 2008)

I jumped on a phone because I can!


----------



## GB (Apr 10, 2008)

I kicked a squirrel because I'm cool like that!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL.. Paul's is

I danced with 
My best friend's boyfriend because that's how I roll.  HEHEHEHEHEHEH


----------



## *amy* (Apr 10, 2008)

I loved a squirrel because that's how I roll.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2008)

I ran over a birdbath because I can.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Apr 10, 2008)

I had lunch with an ipod because the voices told me to........


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 10, 2008)

I think this couldn't be more wrong....... yet if it were true it couldn't be more right!

I licked my brother because I think I need some serious help. 

Do I really want to try another?????


----------



## jabbur (Apr 10, 2008)

I licked a monster because I'm crazy!


----------



## *amy* (Apr 10, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> ...
> Do I really want to try another?????


 
Go for it, suzi.


----------



## jeninga75 (Apr 10, 2008)

I sang to my dog cause I'm cool like that!

Lol... don't know about singing, but I do talk to her.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't remember what color DH's shirt was tonight..... he's either 

I did the Macarena with a monster because that's how I roll 
or
I did the Macarena with a monster because Big Bird said to and he's my leader. 

I kinda hope he's wearing gray, its funnier!


----------



## amber (Apr 10, 2008)

I licked a banana because big bird said to and he's my leader


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I think this couldn't be more wrong....... yet if it were true it couldn't be more right!
> 
> I licked my brother because I think I need some serious help.
> 
> Do I really want to try another?????


Licked can also mean beat up!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 10, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Licked can also mean beat up!
> 
> Barbara


 
Ok good thinkin. THANKS
since I've done that before.....
before he got bigger than me anyway!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 10, 2008)

I kicked a birdbath,because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.

See what my dear friend Barb has led me to, kicking bird baths, and on the orders of a huge yellow bird!! Look out, they are coming to take me away away

kades


----------



## Katie H (Apr 10, 2008)

I jumped on a spoon because I'm sexy and I do what I want!

Oh!  How funny!  Buck would love it!


----------



## Wart (Apr 11, 2008)

I will not write that I associate with little blue people because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

That would be wrong. Just wrong.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Apr 11, 2008)

I did the Macarena with a football player because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.

Wait a minute...I _never_ danced the Macarena, let alone done it in front of others!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 11, 2008)

DrThunder88 said:


> I did the Macarena with a football player because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.
> 
> Wait a minute...I _never_ danced the Macarena, let alone done it in front of others!


But if Big Bird tells you to, you have to because he is your leader!

Barbara


----------



## miniman (Apr 11, 2008)

I had lunch with a noodle because that is how I roll.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 11, 2008)

OMG, tears are rolling down my cheeks, I'm laughing so hard!

I smelled a fork because I'm a Ninja! 

For DH:

I yelled at a Ninja because I think I need some serious help!

AHHH! Too weird!


----------



## *amy* (Apr 11, 2008)

I just noticed this one:

Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:

None----------because I can't control myself!


----------



## Bilby (Apr 11, 2008)

I kicked a fork because that's how I roll.  In which case, it would probably have stabbed me in the foot and I would have ended up with tetanus and died a slow, lingering death..  ;-)


----------



## letscook (Apr 11, 2008)

I smelled my dog because I'm crazy!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 11, 2008)

letscook said:


> I smelled my dog because I'm crazy!



It must have been one of those butt sniffs!!! "Hey, let me get to know you REAALLLYY WEEELLLLLL!"


----------



## middie (Apr 11, 2008)

I danced with a fireman because the voices told me to.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 11, 2008)

i danced with a llama because i'm sexy and i do what i want.


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 11, 2008)

I Karate chopped a spoon because the voices told me to---Hey! Somebody has worked w/me making a roux for Gumbo...cool


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 11, 2008)

I jumped on a noodle because I'm sexy and I do what I want!


----------



## The Z (Apr 11, 2008)

I licked a stuffed animal because I think I need some serious help!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 11, 2008)

lol, elfie and z!!!!  you're both gonna need counseling for that.


----------



## Aera (Apr 11, 2008)

I karate chopped a stuffed animal because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.


----------



## plumies (Apr 11, 2008)

I kicked a stuffed animal because I'm sexy and I do what I want!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 11, 2008)

*amy* said:


> I just noticed this one:
> 
> Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:
> 
> None----------because I can't control myself!


I guess mine would have changed a lot when that hot flash hit late last night then!  

Anonymous!


----------



## sattie (Apr 11, 2008)

I smelled a football player because I'm cool like that.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 11, 2008)

I had lunch with a snowman because i'm a Ninja!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 11, 2008)

Watch out for me, y'all.

I jumped on Chuck Norris because I can.


----------



## blackcat (Apr 11, 2008)

I licked a monster because I can.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 11, 2008)

I yelled at your mom because I'm cool like that
(doesn't sound very cool to me to yell at someone's mom)


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 11, 2008)

sattie said:


> I smelled a football player because I'm cool like that.


 

Hey, what's with this football player, I had to do the same thing.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 11, 2008)

I danced with Chuck Norris because thats how I roll.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is James's:  I danced with an ipod because I'm cool like that.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 11, 2008)

*I sang to a llama because I'm a ninja.*
That's the only thing that will listen. Ha, Ha!
I don't think that' s very funny.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 11, 2008)

DW's shirt is red and gray, so hers makes two sentences:
I yelled at a fireman because the voices told me to.
I yelled at a fireman because Big Bird said to and hes my leader.

This explains soooo much with her....


----------



## Dove (Apr 11, 2008)

*I ran over my science Teacher because I'm crazy*


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 11, 2008)

I sang to my neighbor because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.

Just got done reading all the pages of this... it's hilarious! LOL


----------



## radhuni (Apr 12, 2008)

I sang to my science teacher because I'm crazy!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2008)

"I smelled your mom because I'm crazy???????????"


----------

